

Tweaks – easily adjust parameters for iOS apps in development - Xuzz
https://github.com/facebook/Tweaks

======
k-mcgrady
Looks like a useful tool. I always have difficulty deciding on the best speed
for an animation. Being able to easily change that in the app and try
different speeds for periods of time should make the process of settling on a
speed easier.

